

New Kind of Theme - nanuclickity
https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/virgin-responsive-WB095F5T9
Virgin Responsive is minimal, clean, responsive, and expandable.
Can be used as a buisness template, an admin theme and wherever you want to use it.
======
nanuclickity
SO. I've made this theme based on latest bootstrap (2.0.4). Customized the
css. and improved responsiveness of this theme on devices. Added classes for
400+ glyphicons that are not available in usual boostrap. Made widgets and 12+
custom pages to get you started in any way you want. This theme can be used as
admin theme, a business template, a portfolio, a member's list. And to top it
off. This theme features a commandline. (yup ... you heard it right...
programmer's delight is on a theme now) Head over... and see for yourself. Buy
it if you like my work.

